# Online Resources



## Jana337

*Dictionaries:*
Kielitoimiston sanakirja (Finnish-only)
Ilmainen Sanakirja - Parhaat käännökset from and to and number of languages (x20), not always accurate but still quite extensive (in Finnish)
Sanakirja.org - Ilmainen sanakirja. Suomi, englanti, ruotsi jne. nettisanakirja Between Finnish and many lanaguages
Wiktionary, the free dictionary - Wiktionary, the free dictionary (with conjugations and declensions)
Wikisanakirja, vapaa sanakirja  - The same site but in Finnish

*Grammar:*
http://www.uta.fi/~km56049/finnish/ - brief schemes
http://virtual.finland.fi/netcomm/ne...ntNWSAID=25836 -verbs
http://virtual.finland.fi/netcomm/ne...ntNWSAID=25835 - nouns and adjectives
http://virtual.finland.fi/netcomm/ne...ntNWSAID=25834 - word formation
http://virtual.finland.fi/netcomm/ne...ntNWSAID=25839 - word order
http://www.cs.tut.fi/~jkorpela/kielenopas/index.html - Finnish grammar (in Finnish)
http://www.cs.tut.fi/~jkorpela/kielenopas/5.5.html - Finnish abbreviations (in Finnish)
http://www.cc.jyu.fi/~pamakine/kieli/suomi/ - Finnish grammar, accesible online or for free download; in German, English or Finnish
http://scripta.kotus.fi/visk/ - _Iso suomen kielioppi_, verkkoversio - _Big Finnish Grammar_ (in Finnish only), network edition
Uusi kielemme - Finnish for Busy People - Finnish grammar (in English)

*Pronunciation:*
http://virtual.finland.fi/netcomm/ne...ntNWSAID=25833 - a description of sounds (no audio)
Finnish pronunciation dictionary - Forvo's pronunciation of Finnish words

*Online courses:*
http://donnerwetter.kielikeskus.hels...arts-index.htm - in particular for tourists
Fsi-Language-Courses.org - Foreign Service Institute's language courses (in Public Domain)

*Vocabulary for tourists:*
http://virtual.finland.fi/netcomm/ne...ntNWSAID=25143 - everyday expressions with audio

*Miscellanenous:*
http://virtual.finland.fi/netcomm/ne...ntNWSAID=25832 - about the roots of Finnish
http://www.kotus.fi/index.phtml?s=1119 - Research Institute for the Languages of Finland; various topics on proper language usage, dialects, slang, history etc; some sections in English
Yle Uutiset | Yle Uutiset selkosuomeksi - Yle's news written in easy Finnish read by a native speaker


----------

